# Transmisor FM Veronica PLL8



## tiago (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola,aqui os dejo la documentación y esquemas de la ultima version del Veronica (PLL8)
incluye esquemas y todo lo necesario. 3W de salida regulables, se pueden lograr 4 subiendo la tension de alimentación hasta 16 Volt, yo lo tengo a 14'3

Tambien incluyo documentación del Stereo Coder que comercializa la misma marca.

Siento no tener diseños del circuito impreso.

Espero os sea útil. ... Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola Amigo Tiago, me interezo bastante el Codificador que posteaste. Quisiera saber si ademas tienes el del Compresor Limitador Veronica, Te lo agradeceria.
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2009)

Lo siento,no lo tengo y tampoco lo he encontrado por los buscadores.
Puedes usar un programa como el sound solution, y obtener con tu ordenador un audio
equivalente al de un compresor, es una solucion eficaz y sin coste.
Saludos.      ;-)


----------



## yamil2009 (Oct 16, 2009)

Alguien pudiera postear el CODIFICADOR ESTEREO que Tiago presenta aqui? seria de gran ayuda que pongan el PCB (circuito impreso).
Atte
YAMIL


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2009)

Te voy a dejar un esquema de encoder por si te sirve, no viene diseño de circuito impreso pero es tan sencillo que lo puedes deducir en unos minutos.
Seguiremos buscando el de Veronica


----------



## tiago (Oct 23, 2009)

¿Alguien ha probado el Veronica Pll8 y me puede decir la potencia que ha conseguido?
Saludos


----------



## Carlos Manuel Ch Rosales (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola soy Tco, en electronica, esta interesante el amplificador de 300 Watts, me gustaria compartir información sobre la construccion de un transmisor completo ya que estoy con trabajando en un proyecto, para lograr montar una emisora de poca potencia.
les dejo mi contribucion de un control automatico de volumen, para regular el nivel de audio en la entrada del transmisor.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2009)

Estupendo,Carlos, no descarto su montaje en breve.
Saludos.


----------



## yamil2009 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola Carlos esta muy interezante el circuito que posteaste, parece bastante sencillo, me gustaria probarlo y armarlo.
Saludos ATTE
YAMIL


----------



## francovago (Dic 27, 2009)

hola con que programa se realizan los circuitos impresos de la marca veronica


----------



## alexus (Dic 27, 2009)

tu preguntas por algun software para realizar diseño de pci?

o en especial ese?

gente, quizas les sirva esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-stereo-tx-17388/


----------



## arriaco (May 22, 2010)

Hola tiago. Se te saluda desde Guadalajara. España. Mira... tengo dos excitadores de FM que me regalaron y funcionan. Pero el sistema de "enganche" de ambos PLL (ó selección de frecuencia, iban con décadas de éstas que van de 0 a 9 con un botoncito arriba (+) y otro abajo (-). Pues bien, los pines están sin conectar en ambos y no sé como se conectan estas décadas. Uno Tenía cuatro décadas (para seleccionar por ejemplo 102.5) y el otro cinco (para por ej. 102.50). Puesto que te veo conocedor de los sistemas a PLL he visto que es la mejor manera de solucionar mi problema. Y puesto que eres compatriota, podíamos reparar ambos excitadores a PLL con VCO. Uno lleva el divisor-comparador de frecuencias SP 8680, el otro no t puedo decir porque todos los integrados, llevan una pintura especial para que no se vea el código (qué mala leche!). Pues bien, espero tu contestación, y me voy preparando fotos de los PLL-VCO por si los necesitas. Un saludo!.


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2010)

No creas que soy tan conocedor de los sistemas PLL, simplemente he posteado una información respecto a un transmisor muy popular.
No sé si podre ayudarte en lo que pretendes, de todos modos pón las fotos y las vemos.
Seguro que hay alguien que te lo sabe explicar.
Saludos.


----------



## radio98 (Oct 15, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Hola,aqui os dejo la documentación y esquemas de la ultima version del Veronica (PLL8)
> incluye esquemas y todo lo necesario. 3W de salida regulables, se pueden lograr 4 subiendo la tension de alimentación hasta 16 Volt, yo lo tengo a 14'3
> 
> Tambien incluyo documentación del Stereo Coder que comercializa la misma marca.
> ...



hola tiago te funciona bien el veronica pll8 podes subir fotos del equipo. ya que lo estoy armando
saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 16, 2010)

radio98 dijo:


> hola tiago te funciona bien el veronica pll8 podes subir fotos del equipo. ya que lo estoy armando
> saludos



Funciona de maravilla, está montado en una caja con el coder,¿Quieres una foto del interior del equipo o sólo de la placa del Verónica?

Saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Oct 16, 2010)

una disculpa tiago de donde consigo el impreso de la pll 8  ya que es interesante trabajar con 2 varicaps por separado uno para el auido y otro para el pll independiente 
ya que con 1 solo exitas tambien al transistor de  para el pase de audio en todo solo es una consulta como consigo el impreso


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2010)

No se cómo lo puedes conseguir, yo lo único que podría hacer es desmontsr el excitador y escanear la parte de abajo de la placa, despues, que alguien con conocimientos de photoshop, la convierta en un fotolito.

Saludos.


----------



## radio98 (Oct 17, 2010)

hola tiago si podes de los 2 el coder y la placa asi veo si puedo hacer en un fotolito(solo del exitador) .gracias saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 19, 2010)

radio98 dijo:


> hola tiago si podes de los 2 el coder y la placa asi veo si puedo hacer en un fotolito(solo del exitador) .gracias saludos



Si tienes un poquito de paciencia desmonto la placa y la escaneo o la fotografio, pero necesito unos dias.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 20, 2010)

Amigo Tiago, tambien espero el layout del pll8, un abrazo 
moises calderon


----------



## tiago (Oct 20, 2010)

Lo sé Moisés. Lo que ocurre es que está operativo y no lo puedo parar cuando yo quiera.

También yo quiero el circuito,pues igualmente deseo clonarlo.

Voy a intentar escanear las pistas lo mejor posible, a ver si alguien puede hacer un fotolito.

Saludos.


----------



## radio98 (Oct 20, 2010)

No hay problema tiago aqui esperaremos.saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Oct 20, 2010)

gracias Tiago por la respuesta, esperare, un abrazo


----------



## Em4zzz (Oct 25, 2010)

hola tiago amigo, esta muy lindo tu post tu buen aporte, pero espero no estar equivocado, a los datos del vero pll8 le falta el pcb , y al coder tambien amigo.


----------



## tiago (Oct 26, 2010)

Em4zzz dijo:


> hola tiago amigo, esta muy lindo tu post tu buen aporte, pero espero no estar equivocado, a los datos del vero pll8 le falta el pcb , y al coder tambien amigo.



Es lo que digo en el primer post, que no tengo diseños del pcb. 

Saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Oct 28, 2010)

hola amigos aqui esta lo conseguido  y saludos ami amigo marvin ala distancia  el lay out del pro Veronica PLL8  avers si echamos mas leña  a esto saludos 

aun yo no heche andar pero ahi vamos a probarssh


----------



## tiago (Oct 28, 2010)

¿Es el PLL8?   No veo la regulación de potencia de salida.

Puedo estar equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola , amigo djmyky, ese es el pcb del pll 6 , el 8 es diferente, saludos.


----------



## djmyky (Nov 12, 2010)

bueno tienes razon no es el pro 8   habra que seguir esperando cuando lo encuentre podre compartirlo tambien  saludos amigos


----------



## fmcaos (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola. Estoy mirando que hay 2 empresas que ofrecen variantes del PLL8 veronica. Una esta en http://www.aareff.com/1wpllkit.htm y el otro lo ofrecen en http://nrgkits.shopfactory.com/
Alguien me puede decir cual es el "Veronica" original? Es decir, cual es el mejor de los dos? (Siempre hablando del kit de 1 watt) Saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola, estoy montando el veronica pll8, aqui os dejo el pcb pero no puedo acabarlo porque no encuentro algunas de las piezas. Alguien me puede indicar alguna web donde comprar online, necesito el cristal de 6,4Mhz , los bb304, los transistores finales y algunos de los integrados.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2011)

Magnifico, juanqui40.

Yo no puedo parar el que tengo en marcha para copiarle el PCB porque no decido sobre eso, pero tu aporte es definitivo.

Voy a pasarlo por photoshop para suavizar las pistas, pues quedan algo pixeladas.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## juanqui40 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola tiago.

Tengo un problema y es que en el pcb y en el esquema tengo la posicion del TR11 y en el listado de material solo esta del TR1 al TR10 y no se cual es, tu podrias decirme cual es su referencia.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2011)

Jamas me habia fijado en ese detalle  ... que cosas.

Mañana abro el transmisor y lo miro, no te preocupes.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 22, 2011)

El TR11, es un NPN, tipo bc 548, sirve, para  bloquear la salida de rf, cuando no esta enganchado el PLL,amigo Tiago, ojala mejores la resolucion de ese impreso,saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 23, 2011)

juanqui40, como ya te ha comentado Moisés la referencia del transistor, doy por hecho que tienes la información.

Otra cosa, mira a ver si tienes la placa del Verónica a una resolución mejor, ya que de la manera que la has publicado, arreglarla lleva muchísima faena, y no tengo demasiado tiempo. Creia que seria mas sencillo, pero la verdad es que la resolución es muy pobre y hay que redibujarla totalmente. Tambien hay isletas que no se si son conexiones reales o simple distorsión.

Saludos.


----------



## ROKI22 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola juanqui40, primero decirte que la calidad de tu esquema es lo peor que e visto en mi vida,sabras mucho de pll8 pero haz un curso de scanear,por otro lado e encontrado un error, espero que lo veas, lo comentamos


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2011)

ROKI22 dijo:


> Hola juanqui40, primero decirte que la calidad de tu esquema es lo peor que e visto en mi vida,sabras mucho de pll8 pero haz un curso de scanear,por otro lado e encontrado un error, espero que lo veas, lo comentamos



Bueno...  estoy seguro que lo ha hecho con la mejor intención. A ver si puede repetirlo, si necesitas consejos de escaneo o algo similar me lo dices.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 24, 2011)

Comparto la opinion de tiago, creo que muchos ignoramos algo, pero no estoy de acuerdo con el comentario de ROKI22, el foro es para aportar algo positivo, un abrazo a todos


----------



## juanqui40 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola tiago, gracias por tu interes con el TR11, el comentario de moises calderon fue muy satisfactorio y detallado (gracias moises ).

Referente al PCB si que lo tengo y tambien el fotolito con el que lo hize, estoy esperando a tener todos los componentes para empezar a montarlo, ya que es lo ultimo que me queda por hacer, la antena, lineal 40w, limitador/compresor de pira y codificador de pira ya estan hechos.

ROKI22 creo que no tienes ni idea de circuitos impresos, lo primero es que yo he posteado no es un esquema sino un circuito y en ningun momento he dicho que sepa de pll8, el tema del escaner te dire que no tengo y el unico error que veo es que te hayas dado de alta en este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2011)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola tiago, gracias por tu interes con el TR11, el comentario de moises calderon fue muy satisfactorio y detallado (gracias moises ).
> 
> Referente al PCB si que lo tengo y tambien el fotolito con el que lo hize, estoy esperando a tener todos los componentes para empezar a montarlo, ya que es lo ultimo que me queda por hacer, la antena, lineal 40w, limitador/compresor de pira y codificador de pira ya estan hechos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, vamos a cambiar radicalmente de tema.

Juanqui, crees que podrias subir el fotolito del PCB tal como lo has hecho y con mejor calidad? Está muy pixelado y es irrecuperable.

Por cierto, Moisés ya te ha comentado la referencia de TR11, me imagino que has tomado nota.
Saludos


----------



## ROKI22 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hola, juanqui40  pedirte disculpas por el otro comentario, que esta fuera de lugar,pero se me calienta la boca y me pierdo (me paso igual en el foro de expansion) que vaya todo bien con el pll8 y suerte


----------



## juanqui40 (Mar 25, 2011)

No entiendo nada pero acepto tus disculpas, yo tambien me disculpo y referente al error no se si hay algun error, la placa aun no la he probado.


tiago, lo del fotolito no tengo escaner pero puedo hacerle una foto aunque no se como saldra o mirar de sacar otro formato que no sea un .bmp en monocromo ya que el programa que uso tiene salida de formatos de rx274x, gerber extendido, dxf , excelon, eps, en fin formatos para cad cam, bueno ya me comentareis.


sasudos


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 28, 2011)

Amigos, aca una nueva version, pero lastima, solo tengo la imagen, saludos

ojala el amigo juanqui40, suba en cualquiera de los formatos indicados, la imagen del impreso, posteado, saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 28, 2011)

Bonita foto, Moisés .

Juanqui, estaria bien algun formato en escala de grises. En monocromo creo que queda muy duro.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 31, 2011)

Amigo tiago, parece que no hay esperanzas de obtener el layout del PLL8, seguiremos en espera, saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 31, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo tiago, parece que no hay esperanzas de obtener el layout del PLL8, seguiremos en espera, saludos



No te preocupes que ya lo sacaremos de algun lado, lo malo es que cuando ésto ocurra, ya andará por ahí el PLL9 

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Mar 31, 2011)

Es lo mas seguro, o ya habremos realizado, el pll con  display , que barra toda la banda sin problemas, un saludo


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola chicos, Jaja que bueno esta el pll 9, doble faz, toda una osadia chicos jaja, algun dia lo armaremos.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola, aqui os dejo el Veronica PLL8 con mas resolucion en bmp monocromo, espero que os sirva,
aunque yo todabia no se si funciona, aun no la he podido poner en marcha ya que me faltan algunas piezas, si la montais antes que yo ya me comentareis si funciona, el pcb lo he sacado de la informacion aportada del amigo tiago.
Si quereis el Veronica de doble varicap y con Lcd display tambien lo puedo hacer.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 6, 2011)

Gracias juanqui40 por el aporte, en estos dias lo armare y dare a conocer mis comentarios, seria ideal si tienes los otros datos que ofreces, del Veronica doble varicap y display , lo subas al foro, saludos

perdon por mi comentario pesimista de hace unos dias, gracias por entenderme, saludos, moises


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 6, 2011)

amigos subo el  layout en formato doc, y con medidas, saludos,moises


----------



## adrian sala (Abr 6, 2011)

Hola Amigos

Estoy necesitando otro veronica para tener de resplado, se puede adaptar el diseño de radfiel con LCD a este VCO?
Gracias y estare atento a sus comentarios y aportes.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Abr 7, 2011)

Excelente, amigos.

El PLL 8 es de doble varicap, si no, no es es el PLL 8. ¿Teneis alguna duda ?

Creo que se le puede adaptar cualquier PLL al VCO del Veronica, yo lo voy a probar.

Edito:  Juanqui, creo que tengo algún xtal de 6'4 por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola, tengo el pll8 casi montado pero queria hacer una prueba si es posible,

¿se puede probar el oscilador sin pll? ya que aun me falta el cristal de 6.4Mhz y no lo puedo acabar.

Gracias.


----------



## tiago (Abr 9, 2011)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola, tengo el pll8 casi montado pero queria hacer una prueba si es posible,
> 
> ¿se puede probar el oscilador sin pll? ya que aun me falta el cristal de 6.4Mhz y no lo puedo acabar.
> 
> Gracias.



Si, puedes probarlo, con el trimmer puedes mover la frecuencia.

Si te va a resultar mucho problema el xtal, te mando uno.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 9, 2011)

Amigo juanqui40, si puedes probar el oscilador sin el PLL, es mas es lo primero que debes hacer para probar el barrido  de toda la banda de fm, te recomiendo busques el cristal de 3.2 que creo por tus lugares es mas facil de conseguir, y tomes otra salida del 4060, para que reemplaces el cristal de 6.4, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 9, 2011)

Gracias tiago por el xtal de 6.4, pero he encontrado una oferta por ebay de 3 xtal de 6.4 y ya lo he pedido, tambien estoy intentando localizar el sd1127 aunque esta un poco caro.

No se si probarlo sin el final o esperar a tenerlo o montarle otro 2n4427 aunque tambien tengo una duda con la bobina de choke L5 que alimenta el sd1127.

Amigo moises, tampoco encontre un cristal de 3.2 ya que hace poco estube buscando uno para montar tambien un R.D.S.

Aqui os dejo unas fotos de mi veronica pll8


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 10, 2011)

Como desearia tener esa hermosura de transmisor...







soñaré con tenerlo en mis manos


----------



## tiago (Abr 10, 2011)

Mira, ... el PLL9 !!!

Veo que la placa es a doble cara en éste modelo.  ¿Que diferencias hay con el PLL8?

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 11, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> No te preocupes que ya lo sacaremos de algun lado, lo malo es que cuando ésto ocurra, ya andará por ahí el PLL9
> 
> Saludos.



el pll 9 esta!! aca! se supone que no subiran de precio por el cambio del pll8 al 9. 

Miren estas maravillas:

http://www.aareff.com/en/fm-transmitter-kit.htm

Ahora, este kit sale aproximadamente $77500 pesos chilenos, unos $165 dolares, bastante economico.


----------



## tiago (Abr 11, 2011)

De ésta pequeña familia, el limitador es lo único que no he montado. ¿Tenemos por ahí el fotolito?

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 11, 2011)

Amigo tiago, tienes  los datos y el impreso de ese generador stereo?, podrias subir al foro?, gracias


----------



## tiago (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola Moisés.

No tengo el impreso, pero el esquema y los datos tecnicos están en el primer post.

De todos modos, no quiero desmerecer este generador, pero el de piraz es bastante mejor y de ese si que lo tengo todo. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-stereo-tx-17388/index2.html

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 11, 2011)

gracias tiago,  intentare ensamblar el Pira, saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 11, 2011)

El Pira anda exelente amigo, yo lo arme y lo tengo al aire, la verdad que anda de maravillas.
Aquí te dejo unas fotos del mio.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2011)

Gracias amigo,empezare a buscar algunos componentes, pues tengo el cristal, el Pic, me faltaria las inductancias y alguna resistencias,  espero que el hex este bien, saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 12, 2011)

El .hex está bien en la página del autor http://www.pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

Las inductancias las tuve que hacer enseriando un par de ellas. No tiene mayor problema, si el circuito que ofrecen lo ves muy pixelado, lo subí retocado y limpio en éste hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/codificador-stereo-tx-17388/index2.html

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2011)

gracias tiago, pues pense tambien  en cuanto a las bobinas, la solucion que me indicas, el layout, ya lo tome del aporte tuyo, saludos


----------



## radio98 (Abr 12, 2011)

Em4zzz dijo:


> El Pira anda exelente amigo, yo lo arme y lo tengo al aire, la verdad que anda de maravillas.
> Aquí te dejo unas fotos del mio.



hola em4zzz donde compraste los integrados y el cristal, en buenos aires?


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 12, 2011)

Si amigo en buenos aires, no recuerdo bien el lugar, pero te averiguo.


----------



## radio98 (Abr 12, 2011)

Em4zzz dijo:


> Si amigo en buenos aires, no recuerdo bien el lugar, pero te averiguo.



soy de quilmes, muchas gracias. desde ya agradecido saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola moinses, yo tambien he montado el coder de pira me parecio sencillo y con muy buenas caracteristicas, tambien tengo el fotolito con la resolucion del seundo fotolito que postee del Verronica PLL8, aun no lo he probado me falta acabar el pll8, que parece ser que no funciona, no sale nada de potencia y el oscilador si que funciona aunque se desplaza por la banda, supongo que es por falta del cristal, tendre que revisarme el esquema, ¿tienes la documentacion del pll 6? creo que es bastante igual, lo unico que varía es la ganancia el filtro pasabajos y el bloqueador de rf, por lo demas parece todo igual.

Respecto al Veronica PLL9 solo han rediseñado el PCB y lo han hecho dos caras para tener mayor plano de masa y asi tener menos ruidos, tambien han sustituido los conectores por terminales con tornillo y han añadido una bobina mas y agrupado los leds.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 12, 2011)

Amigo Juanqui40, montare el pira; luego en relacion a tu duda, porque no sale potencia es debido a que al no estar funcionando el pll,no se activa el sistema on lock, para inhibir o desinhibir este sistema , esta el J2, al desinhibir el sistema, podras  verificar potencia, pero ten cuidado debes utilizar una carga ficticia en la salida de rf, cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes, adjunto algunos datos del PLL6, te agradeceria si puedes postear el  fotolito de la segunda version que tienes del Veronica, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias moinses, con el esquema y el pcb del pll6 podre revisar el circuito que hice del pll8 y encontrar el problema de la falta de rf ya que me lo he revisado una y otra vez con el esquema del pll8 que posteo el amigo tiago y esta todo ok. Lo que comentas del bloqueo de rf (J2) esta desactibado y el transistor del bloqueo esta quitado y en la salida de rf tengo conectado un watimetro y en la salida en el conector dos resistencias de 100 ohm de metal en paralelo que me dan 50 ohm y marca nada ni aumentando la potencia al maximo.

No se cual es la segunda version del veronica que comentas.


Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 13, 2011)

En algo le erraste amigo jeje, a revisar bien, eso tiene que andar-


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 13, 2011)

Amigo juanqui40, hablaste de un veronica con doble varicap y display,o quizas entendi mal, saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Como desearia tener esa hermosura de transmisor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye mumish... Deja de soñar y ponle manos a la obra. Soñando no lo vas a construir.

Por otro lado: Eso no es un transmisor. Solo es el comienzo de un transmisor. Es apenas el generador básico de RF con entrada de audio que modulará en FM.

Por la estabilidad dada por el sistema PLL se puede consederar como un "cristal" en toda la banda cubierta. El VCO es mantenido en frecuencia estable por la función del PLL.

Para considerarlo un "transmisor", se le debe acoplar el sistema de audio y, para llegar a cubrir algún área importante, es necesario alimentar con él a un ampli lineal y, desde luego, a una antena de buena calidad y bien ajustada.

A ver si pronto nos enteramos que estás en el aire...


----------



## tiago (Abr 13, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo juanqui40, hablaste de un veronica con doble varicap y display,o quizas entendi mal, saludos




Moises, el PLL es de doble varicap, mira el esquema, y yo creo que se le puede acoplar facilmente el módulo PLL que he montado hace unos dias https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-1-8w-tsa5511-and-pic16f628-28534/index3.html

Creo que has montado un emisor que se basa en el mismo PLL y PIC. Ese PLL sin la parte de RF se puede implementar sin mayor dificultad al Veronica PLL 8.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 13, 2011)

Gracias tiago, en primer lugar trataré de ensamblar el PLL8, y ver su comportamiento,luego haré las pruebas con el pic y el Tsa 5511, por otra parte, me gustaría saber que transistor utilizó juanqui40, en la  salida de rf del Veronica que esta ensamblando, puede que tenga diferente disposición de los pines EBC, y esa sea la razón  por la que no tiene salida, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 14, 2011)

Moinses el transistor que he utilizado es el 2n4427 y la bobina de choque L5 que me faltaba la he construido con una resistencia 22k y 5 vueltas de hilo 0,2mm de cobre esmaltado y soldado en los estremosde la resistencia, pero creo que el problema no esta aqui, si aun no has hecho el layout te recomiendo que esperases a que de conformidad del 100x100 del funcionamiento del circuito impreso, porque ya comente que lo hice copiandeo el esquema del pll8 de tiago y puede ser que me equivocara y por eso no funciona, por eso pedi tus copias del pll6.

Referente al pcb del veronica doble varicap + display, esta en proyecto, es el oscilador pll8 que lleva doble varicap, ganancia de rf y filtro pasabajos + el lcd compuesto por el lm7001 y el pic 16f628.

Si estas interesado en este layout tendras que esperar a que solucione el problema rf del pll8, luego podre provar el pll con display con el oscilador del veronica pll8 y si todo va ok, entonces en pocos dias posteare el fotolito con garantia de que funciona.

Te emvio las fotos del layout que he hecho y no sale rf, por si le quieren echar un vistazo 
aver si le encuentran algun problema.

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 14, 2011)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Moinses el transistor que he utilizado es el 2n4427 y la bobina de choque L5 que me faltaba la he construido con una resistencia 22k y 5 vueltas de hilo 0,2mm de cobre esmaltado y soldado en los estremosde la resistencia, pero creo que el problema no esta aqui, si aun no has hecho el layout te recomiendo que esperases a que de conformidad del 100x100 del funcionamiento del circuito impreso, porque ya comente que lo hice copiandeo el esquema del pll8 de tiago y puede ser que me equivocara y por eso no funciona, por eso pedi tus copias del pll6.
> 
> Referente al pcb del veronica doble varicap + display, esta en proyecto, es el oscilador pll8 que lleva doble varicap, ganancia de rf y filtro pasabajos + el lcd compuesto por el lm7001 y el pic 16f628.
> 
> ...



Te hago una pregunta amigo, ¿como haces para hacer esa plaqueta? :S, o sea para que quede de ese modo, como si fuese de fabrica. O ¿lo es?


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 14, 2011)

Hola Em4zzz, supongo que te refieres al acabado en verde, utilizo dos fotolitos uno para las pistas y otro para los puntos de soltadura, entonces lo pinto con una pintura fotorresistene de color verde, lo dejo secar al tacto, le hago el insolado, lo revelo y luego lo meto en un horno para endurecer la pintura, el proceso es un poco mas largo, pero quedan las pistas protegidas de la corrosion.


Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 14, 2011)

Amigo Juanqui, veo en la placa que solo instalaste un transistor de RF, el final, no lo pusiste?, si es asi, no tendras potencia, saludos


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 14, 2011)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola Em4zzz, supongo que te refieres al acabado en verde, utilizo dos fotolitos uno para las pistas y otro para los puntos de soltadura, entonces lo pinto con una pintura fotorresistene de color verde, lo dejo secar al tacto, le hago el insolado, lo revelo y luego lo meto en un horno para endurecer la pintura, el proceso es un poco mas largo, pero quedan las pistas protegidas de la corrosion.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Está muy bueno, la verdad quedan impecables, te felicito amigo.
Y sobre lo que dice moises, la verdad yo tambien lo habia notado, pero no crei que no fueras a darte cuenta de eso, pero quizas te diste una distraccion y ahí el amigo moises te esta diciendo que tan a la vista puede estar el error.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 14, 2011)

moinses, tengo puesto en el lugar del SD1127 he puesto otro 2n4427 y los he comprobado 
y los dos estan bien, los pines CBE estan bien posicionados.

Saludos




subo foto reciente.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 14, 2011)

Amigo juanqui40, me imagino que te fijaste que la disposicion de los pines EBC del SD1127, son diferentes al 2N4427,, en el SD, la espiga que tiene el case indica el  colector, revisa eso, http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/76684/MICROSEMI/SD1127.html
saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 14, 2011)

por lo que veo el SD1127 tiene la carcasa de metal como el emisor... es diferente al 2N4427.

Por cierto juanqui quedo espectacular tu TX


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 15, 2011)

Gracias mumish13, pero demomento no funciona y es posible que tenga que cambiar la placa por que esta no funciona correctamente, la tirare y hare otra con las posibes modificaciones para que funcione.

Si, es cierto que los transistores no son iguales, los pines cambian, el SD1127 tiene los pines en este orden CBE y el 2n4427 es EBC, solo girandolo con la espiga en direccion contraria a los integrados ya quedarian los pines cada uno en su sitio.


Moises, gracias por el datasheet, eso fué lo primero que revise antes de ponerlo, y asegurarme que si se quemaba no era por culpa de ponerlo alrreves.

Seguiré con la revision del esquema y el layout mientras me llega el cristal de 6.4mhz, que entonces tendre mas problemas, bueno espero que no.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 15, 2011)

Amigo juanqui40, no tires nada, verificaste si oscila?, lo hiciste con un frecuencimetro? o escuchandolo en un receptor?, te sugeriria que te ensambles una sonda de RF, que datos abundan en la red, con dicho instrumento tomaras medidas que te permitiran  verificar por el nivel de voltaje, la ganancia de la etapa, tomandolo de la base, como del colector del amplificador, tienes que verificar la frecuencia, porque puede que estes fuera de banda y  por los circuitos sintonizados, que tiene,  estan calculados para operar entre 88-108 MHz, y de estar fuera de banda, no tendras salida de rf, por lo menos perceptible en un vatimetro, espero no estar equivocado, saludos

Amigo juanqui, revisando el circuito y la tarjeta, encontre un error,los colectores de TR1 y TR2, estan unidos y alimentados a traves de  L2, la señal de rf para alimentar el 2n4427 deberia salir de la union de los colectores, y en el diagrama y la tarjeta diseñada a partir de este error, la toma de rf se esta efectuando  de la alimentacion DC, por lo tanto no habra señal de rf en este punto; solamente queda levantar de este punto el terminal del  condensador que va seguido de una resistencia y luego a la base del 2n4427, y conectarlo a la union de los colectores  TR1 TR2, espero haberme explicado bien, por otro lado, en la pista , en el terminal de salida rf esta una isla, se debe poner un puente que conecte el condensador de salida que viene del filtro pasabajo, una vez corregido estos errores, rediseñar la placa,OJO: no revise la parte del PLL,queda pendiente, saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola, os traigo las fotos de mi PLL8, espero que sirvan para aclarar un poco las dudas.

Al fin lo he conseguido desmontar y fotografiar. El PCB por la parte de abajo tiene un puente con cable rojo que no sabria decir porque se hizo.









Suerte amigos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 16, 2011)

Amigo tiago, ese puente , puede deberse a que la R33 esta abierta o limitaba demasiado el voltaje que alimentaba el driver, en la paca de juanqui40, encontre otro error, en el TR de salida, la pista para la base, en caso tengas que girar el SD1127 por disposicion de pines, estaria cortcircuitando base con emisor,C46  es  47 pF, seguiremos trabajando hasta que funcione, se soluciona sin tirar la placas, pequeños cortes y puentes, saludos


----------



## clausalan (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola Tiago,

Cuántos watts es su PLL8 Veronica, con uno SD1127 ?

Saludo,


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 16, 2011)

Supuestamente 1watt, no entiendo muy bien el uso del SD1127, porque en las caracteristicas tecnicas del vero8 dice 1watt.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola, miles de gracias a todos.
Moises, gracias por tu comentario, el error esta en la pista del pcb que conecta el condensador C28 despues de la bobina L2, por que así lo indica en el esquema del pll8 y yo me basé en ese esquema para elaborar el pcb y en el esquema del pll6 esta conectado al colector de los transistores TR1 y TR2, quizas he repetido tu comentario, pero así sabras que lo he entendido perfectamente, lo de la isleta que comentas se tiene que puentear si se utiliza conectoren el pcb , y si no, es para soldar directo el cable de rf y poner el conector en la caja. El TR5 lleva cuatro taladros para poner un transistor CBE ó EBC pero me olvide de alargar la pista para unir los dos taladros del medio que son la base de cada uno, en el siguiente fotolito todo eso estara solucionado.

adjunto imagenes de los esquemas. 

Tiago, autenticas imagenes del pcb pll8, se parece muchisimo al fotolito que yo elaboré sin averlo visto antes, ahora con esa imagen puedo elaborar el fotolito sin ningun error, bueno veo en tu pcb que tiene una resistencia R21 que tiene un punto aislado, y que alimenta a la R4 y esa al emisor del TR7, verifica eso que en la imagen no aprecio que esté conectada, te adjunto una imagen señalando ese punto aislado.

Saludos.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola amigos, mirando y comparando con el pll armado y el pcb, pude apreciar ciertos errores que señale con una flecha, ya estan arreglados los mismos, quiero que comparen y si ven algun otro mas me lo digan, la edicion es pesima ya que la hize apurado con paint, pero por lo menos sirve de referencia.
Bueno esos fueron las 4 diferencias importantes que encontre allí, luego tambien hice algunas modificaciones de puentes en el oscilador, y tambien un par de masas, eso es lo de menos, pero trate de dejar la placa lo mas parecida a la original, bueno amigos, espero que esten de acuerdo con mis observaciones.
Saludos.

Huy! se nos juntaron los comentarios jeje, muchas gracias, estamos trabajando al mismo tiempo me parece jaja un abrazo.


----------



## tiago (Abr 16, 2011)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola Tiago,
> 
> Cuántos watts es su PLL8 Veronica, con uno SD1127 ?
> 
> Saludo,




Pues se le pueden llegar a sacar un par de watios, pero de origen las caracteristicas son de 1 Watio. Siendo el SD1127 un transistor que llega a algo mas de 4 watios.

Tampoco se si la elevada temperatura que coge es normal.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 16, 2011)

ok Em4zzz, tengo todas esas modificaciones hechas y algunas mas, no me cuesta nada hacerle las modificaciones opotunas ya que lo tengo en programa que es autorrute, solo con marcar lo que se ha de modificar es suficiente, el trabajo fué empezar desde cero, un saludo


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 16, 2011)

Okey amigo, un dedo arriba para tí, ahora va a funcionar


----------



## tiago (Abr 16, 2011)

Juanqui, te confirmo que R21 está sin conectar por ese extremo, bastaría unir el punto de soldadura aislado con las pistas superiores para que quedase como el esquema.

Habrá que probar.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 16, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Pues se le pueden llegar a sacar un par de watios, pero de origen las caracteristicas son de 1 Watio. Siendo el SD1127 un transistor que llega a algo mas de 4 watios.
> 
> Tampoco se si la elevada temperatura que coge es normal.
> 
> Saludos.



El SD1127 es para aplicaciones de 4 a 5W de salida, es un trt de potencia, pero creo que si aumentamos la exitacion es posible sacarle 4W al transmisor.

La etapa de salida trae ese transistor por el hecho que soporte periodos criticos de ROE alta sin quemarse esta.


----------



## Em4zzz (Abr 16, 2011)

Es lo que pensé, usan un transistor grande, para que trabaje aliviado, y sea dificil quemarlo.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 16, 2011)

exacto! (completare los 15 caracteres... )


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 16, 2011)

felicidades a todos mis amigos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2011)

Que paso?, funciono?, se quedo en silencio el post, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 19, 2011)

Perdon, creí que en el comentario que hice del los dos esquemas indicando el error que habia en el pll8, ya se entendió que si funciona, ya tiene rf, solo me queda recibir el cristal 6.4nhz y probar la parte del pll, si todo funciona ok subo el fotolito con todas las modificaciones hechas y testeado. 

Si no quereis esperar me lo decis y lo subo, todos los cambios que se comentaron en este hilo estan hechos, pero no puedo asegurar al 100x100 que funcione la parte del pll.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2011)

Juanqui , gracias por la respuesta, y me alegro que se haya solucionado el problema, ahora en cuanto al fotolito, creo que teniendo de muestra lo posteado por tiago de la tarjeta original, no creo que haya problema alguno,  en que funcione el PLL, y serviria en todo caso que lo subas al foro, como para poder revisar si es que hubiere algun error ( que no creo),  disculpa por la exigencia, la verdad es que hace tiempo andaba, tras  ese circuito y su respectivo layout, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola a todos, aqui os dejo el pcb del veronica pll8 con los errores corregidos y algunos retoques más, como la anchura de las algunas pistas, diametros mas grandes en los puntos de sondadura, algo de plano de tierra y las pista del conector de audio, bueno espero que eté todo ok.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2011)

juanqui40, gracias


----------



## tiago (Abr 25, 2011)

Por cierto, me gustaria saber si el transistor final se os calienta mucho, ó por contra, si la temperatura no excede de lo normal. Tambien estaria bién que posteaseis la potencia de salida que le habeis obtenido.

Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (May 12, 2011)

Hola como le habra ido a juanqui40?, habra terminado de ensamblar su  Veronica PLL8?, saludos


----------



## juanqui40 (May 20, 2011)

Hola chicos, lamentablemente aun no puedo informar de mi veronica pll8, ya que aun no he recibido el xtal de 6,4Mhz, parece ser que en el envio de la compra que he hecho por ebay se ha perdido.

El oscilador y la etapa de salida funciona bien, el pll no lo puedo probar sin xtal. 

Tiago no tengo medidor de watios y no puedo aportar datos de la potencia de salida.

Saludos.


----------



## adrian sala (May 20, 2011)

Hola juanqui40

te recomiendo ested metodo para medir la cantidad de Watts: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm el cual es muy cencillo de hacer inclusive puedes provarlo con carga fantasma o las propias antenas.

Saludos!


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2011)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola chicos, lamentablemente aun no puedo informar de mi veronica pll8, ya que aun no he recibido el xtal de 6,4Mhz, parece ser que en el envio de la compra que he hecho por ebay se ha perdido.
> 
> El oscilador y la etapa de salida funciona bien, el pll no lo puedo probar sin xtal.
> 
> ...



Juanqui, no sufras. Si lo compraste a China, la demora es de un mes mas o menos, a veces viene antes, pero no tengas demasiadas esperanzas.

Yo tengo cristales de esos, si te ves apurado, me lo dices y te mando uno. 

Eso si, un watimetro se te va a hacer imprescindible, ves mirando cual te pillas, el watimetro no lo puedes suplir con nada. Te aconsejo uno de agujas cruzadas.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (May 21, 2011)

Ok, gracias Tiago, he reclamado el xtal que pedí a china, que ya hace un mes imedio del pedido y me ha contestado esto ( I am sorry,refund now,could you accept? ) que no lo tengo muy claro lo que me quiere decir, pero creo que se ha perdido, si no lo consigo ya me comentaras donde conseguirlo o si me mandas uno, de antemano muchisimas gracias. 

El watimetro probaré primero el enlace que mandó adrian sala.

Se puede comprobar con un watimetro de radioaficionado 144Mhz ?

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2011)

Muy bien, te mando uno.

Dime tu dirección por mp si puedes.  En cuanto al comentario que te hace el chino, te está diciendo que lo siente y que si aceptas una devolución del dinero.

El watimetro te sirve siempre y cuando su rango de medición incluya la banda de FM.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (May 22, 2011)

Ok, te envio mi direccion por mp, que despues de este mensaje abre cumplido mis primeros 25 mensajes en el foro.

No se como agradecertelo pero espero algun dia poder hacer yo lo mismo.

El watimetro aun no lo tengo, me lo tiene que prestar un amigo que es radioaficionado entonces mirare los datos tecnicos para verificar que cubre la frecuencia.

Y al chino le conteste que me enviase otro y me contesto otra vez lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2011)

El chino creo que no tiene cristales y te está capeando como puede, te aconsejo que le aceptes un reembolso. 

Por cierto, al final que has hecho con la resistencia R21, que estaba aislada por uno de los extremos, del resto del circuito? ...Creo que habria que unirla a la pista tal y como indica el esquema teorico  ¿No?

A ver si alguien nos comenta como le va con este circuito ... solo falta postear conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## juanqui40 (May 24, 2011)

Pues la resistencia R21 yo la tengo conectado como el esquema, que se une a la linea de alimentacion, pero no se que funcion tine exatamente, pero forma parte del regulador de tension que sale del pll y supongo que aislada no deberia ir bien, te funciona bien?

No se si el amigo moises puede aportar mas datos sobre esa conecsion.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (May 25, 2011)

Amigos, segun alcanzo a ver en el esquema, R21 tiene que ir conectado, por que  lleva la alimentacion al emisor del TR7, y fija el bias de los varicaps,espero no estar equivocado, saludos


----------



## Tavo (Jul 19, 2011)

Acabo de leer toda la historia  y veo que se cortó acá no mas...

Que habrá pasado con el Tx de Juanqui40?

Que bueno que está este transmisor, aunque supera por mucho mis conocimientos para montarlo , me gustaría tener uno. No pierdo las esperanzas de algún día poder comprar el Kit de la página.. no me parece caro, sabiendo lo que es... 

Saludos a todos!

EDIT:
Acabo de ver bien la página de venta del Kit del *Verónica PLL9...*
http://www.aareff.com/en/1w-pll-fm-transmitter-kit.htm

Y la verdad es que lo estoy pensando más seriamente! Bah, no me parece caro, serían aproximadamente
*600 pesos argentinos* (148 USD). Que ganas...


----------



## tiago (Ago 2, 2011)

Digo yo, a este PLL8, ¿No se le podria injertar el PLL este que lleva un TSA5511 y un 16f84 que corre por ahí?   ...Y  prescindir del PLL que incorpora?

Saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 2, 2011)

Posible... seria solo ajustar el oscilador para que el TSA5511 ''agarre'' la frecuencia. Simple cosa de cambiar el PLL y sustituirlo por el otro.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Ago 2, 2011)

Amigo tiago, lograste hacer funcionar el pll con el TSA%%11?,yo la verdad no logre, creo que es problema de componentes, mis dudas van al Varicap y al hex,en cuanto a utilizar este pll en el veronica, encuentro un posible problema, el veronica su muestra es la mitad de la frecuencia de operacion,y segun tengo entendido el pll con el TSA, utiliza la fundamental, o me equivoco?, saludos


----------



## tiago (Ago 3, 2011)

moises calderon dijo:


> Amigo tiago, lograste hacer funcionar el pll con el TSA%%11?,yo la verdad no logre, creo que es problema de componentes, mis dudas van al Varicap y al hex,en cuanto a utilizar este pll en el veronica, encuentro un posible problema, el veronica su muestra es la mitad de la frecuencia de operacion,y segun tengo entendido el pll con el TSA, utiliza la fundamental, o me equivoco?, saludos



Bueno, habia pensado conectar directamente al varicap y luego tomar la muestra de TR3.

El 5511 lleva prescaler interno, por eso toma la fundamental, al menos así lo creo. En cuanto al PLL si lo he hecho funcionar, pero yo solo he montado la parte de PLL, la parte de RF, no. Le he acoplado un VCO que no tiene que ver con el que originalmente se propone.
Si que es cierto que el hex venia corrupto o equivocado y tuve que buscarlo por otro sitio. Creo que por lo que comentabas le pusiste otro varicap, y de ahí te puede venir el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## hereclit (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola, soy Heres de Alemania y la búsqueda en Internet me encontré Verónica PLL8 PCB en su mensaje. ¡Buen trabajo!

¿Me pueden ayudar por favor, con extensión PLL8 diseño de la PCB. BRD o. LAY?
muchas gracias


Hello there , I'm Heres from Germany and searching on  the internet I found Veronica PLL8 PCB on your post.  Great job !

Can you help me please, with PLL8 PCB layout extention .BRD or .LAY ?
many thanks


----------



## ACTECK (Oct 13, 2011)

juanqui40 dijo:


> Ok, gracias Tiago, he reclamado el xtal que pedí a china, que ya hace un mes imedio del pedido y me ha contestado esto ( I am sorry,refund now,could you accept? ) que no lo tengo muy claro lo que me quiere decir, pero creo que se ha perdido, si no lo consigo ya me comentaras donde conseguirlo o si me mandas uno, de antemano muchisimas gracias.
> 
> El watimetro probaré primero el enlace que mandó adrian sala.
> 
> ...


 
Hola tengo una solucion a tu problema del cristal de 6.4 Mhz, si te interesa o no has encontrado el cristal de 6.4 Mhz dime y con gusto te paso mi solucion. Te doy una breve explicacion de que se trata: en primero utilizo un PIC16F84A y un cristal de 4Mhz como hardware, el Firmware lo he creado yo mismo dado que tuve el mismo problema de no encontrar el cristal de 6.4 Mhz. (para que nos puedas decir si funciono tu PLL8). Con esto generaras la señal necesaria y exacta de 6.25000 Khz.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 14, 2011)

hereclit dijo:


> Hola, soy Heres de Alemania y la búsqueda en Internet me encontré Verónica PLL8 PCB en su mensaje. ¡Buen trabajo!
> 
> ¿Me pueden ayudar por favor, con extensión PLL8 diseño de la PCB. BRD o. LAY?
> muchas gracias
> ...



Amigo Heres, en el primer post de este hilo encontrará 2 archivos que contienen toda la info relacionada con el Veronica y, en los posts sucesivos, hay muchas variaciones que se han desarrollado.

Hello Heres, in the first post of this tread there are 2 files. In they is all the info related to the Veronica and in the following posts, you can find the different changes developed.

Saludos:


----------



## hereclit (Oct 14, 2011)

THANKS FOR ANSWER. 
But I looking for original .BRD or .LAY extention to made SOLDER MASK on PCB.
I didn't find this on 1'st POST.

@juanqui40 , Could you post please , this file or send me on the email.

MANY THANKS.

regards from Germany


----------



## mcrven (Oct 14, 2011)

hereclit dijo:


> THANKS FOR ANSWER.
> But I looking for original .BRD or .LAY extention to made SOLDER MASK on PCB.
> I didn't find this on 1'st POST.
> 
> ...




OK Heres. I undestand you and that's right, no original pcb is founded in the tread. The last one is a correcyion of the previous ones and is here Ver el archivo adjunto 51991.

Veronica is a trade mark and sell it in Kit. No info is distributed as I can see.

Best regards:


----------



## J2C (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres
Por favor mira el siguiente hilo " https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/ " desde el primer post hasta el ultimo.

Se que es un hilo largo pero tu buscas mas bien esquematicos y/o archivos para poder trabajar. Encontraras varias versiones y mucha información al respecto del Veronica.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

;#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#=#


Heres

Please see the following thread " https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/pll-1-vatio-veronica-10653/ " from the first post to the last.

It is a long thread but you're rather schematic and/or files to work. You will find several versions and much information about Veronica.

Greetings, Juanka .-


----------



## ACTECK (Oct 14, 2011)

Hola, quiero armar el PLL8 ya he encontrado y corregido el error del C28 pero tengo una duda, tal vez sea de lo mas tonta pero bueno mas vale preguntar, en el esquema del pll8 me encontre que el TR7 que controla el varacator tiene en su emisor los condensadores C75 y C76 pero C76 esta conectado a tierra en sus dos pins y quisiera saber por que?. Tambien cheque el PLL6 y tiene la misma conexion en estos condensadores.


----------



## locosergio (Feb 1, 2012)

hola a todos en este foro y un saludo especial a los que aportaron 

bueno yo he armado el pll8 al principio no me funcionaba la parte de rf siguiendo algunos consejos en este foro y en del pll6 pude corregir errores y lograr que funcione, para la parte del pll no pude encontrar el cristal de 6.4 por ningun lado y hacer pedidos de otros paises parece que no es una buena desicion entonces siguiendo el post el pll6 encontre una modificacion que le hacian para que funcione con el cristal de 4 entonces lo modifique y lo probe y me funciono a la primera este transmisor es realmente bueno para todos los indecisos en construirlo les digo que este transmisor funciona de maravilla.

ahora el problemita que tengo es que mi transmisor solo llega a 104.3 y no puedo hacer que suba a 108 a ver si me sugieren algo ya intente ampliar y reducir las bobinas y si desplaza pero no mucho


----------



## miguelus (Feb 1, 2012)

locosergio dijo:


> hola a todos en este foro y un saludo especial a los que aportaron
> 
> bueno yo he armado el pll8 al principio no me funcionaba la parte de rf siguiendo algunos consejos en este foro y en del pll6 pude corregir errores y lograr que funcione, para la parte del pll no pude encontrar el cristal de 6.4 por ningun lado y hacer pedidos de otros paises parece que no es una buena desicion entonces siguiendo el post el pll6 encontre una modificacion que le hacian para que funcione con el cristal de 4 entonces lo modifique y lo probe y me funciono a la primera este transmisor es realmente bueno para todos los indecisos en construirlo les digo que este transmisor funciona de maravilla.
> 
> ahora el problemita que tengo es que mi transmisor solo llega a 104.3 y no puedo hacer que suba a 108 a ver si me sugieren algo ya intente ampliar y reducir las bobinas y si desplaza pero no mucho



¿No será que el PLL no puede llevar el VCO a esa frecuencia?...
¿Qué factores de división estás empleando?.
¿Cuál es la frecuencia de referencia?.
En fin explica un poco más el problema que tienes y se te podrá ayudar.

Sal U2.


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola de nuevo.

Hace un tiempo, monté este pll, el cual me está funcionando bien con un VCO que le añadí

El PLL con TSA 5511 y PIC 16f84:  Ver el archivo adjunto 41690


He pensado que como tengo un veronica PLL8 original de Aareff podria incorporarle este PLL y precindir del que lleva original, ya que el mio tiene display y es mucho mas comodo de manejar.

Veronica PLL8: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-veronica-pll8-25774/

Procedí de la siguiente forma: conecté la salida del PLL externo al cátodo del diodo VCD2A (BB 304), cortando la pista que lo une al resto del circuito. Y la entrada de rf del PLL a la salida del condensador C2 (2n2) por la parte que va conectado al prescaler del Veronica, cortando la pista que lo une al circuito madre.

Al conectar el PLL en 91 Mhz, me sorpredió que enganchase casi de inmediato, y tambien lo conseguí enganchar en 108 Mhz. El caso es que las demas pruebas fueron un fracaso y ya no volví a engancharlo mas por mucho que retoqué el trimmer de frecuencia.

Puede que la tensión que entrega este PLL no maneje bien los varicap que lleva el veronica, que son los BB304, o que quizá no conecté las conexiones del PLL en los puntos mas indicados.

Quizá modificando algunas cosas pueda hacer que el circuito funcione satisfactoriamente. Agradeceria que alguien me orientase de cómo puedo proceder para ello, quizá con un cambio de varicap, tal vez conexionando en otros puntos.

Saludos y graciasde antemano.


----------



## hereclit (May 24, 2012)

@juanqui40 , Heloo there,  can you tell me with cadsoft softwware was used to made veronica pll8 pcb design?


many thanks

regards



juanqui40 dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui os dejo el pcb del veronica pll8 con los errores corregidos y algunos retoques más, como la anchura de las algunas pistas, diametros mas grandes en los puntos de sondadura, algo de plano de tierra y las pista del conector de audio, bueno espero que eté todo ok.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## CARLITOS DIAZ (Jun 25, 2013)

Yo compre 50 cristales de 6.4Mhz en esta tienda http://www.udsourse.net/ por 20 dolares
Saludos desde Bogota Colombia, me avisan por se algo los necesitan.


----------

